# Possible Oral Tumour



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Anyone had any experience with oral tumours please???

We have discovered a growth under Pushkin's tongue, near the back at the side of his last molar. It's about the size of a pea and is lifting his tongue up a bit.

No idea how long it has been there but it can't be very long at the size it is. The only reason I really spotted it is because he is now playing again and got a great new ball for Christmas - he exhausted himself chasing it and was panting with mouth wide open, and I say what I thought was blood on his back tooth (it was).

Thought he'd just bitten his tongue or something but on closer inspection yesterday and today realised there is definitely a growth or a lump anyway, bright red and vascular-looking.

He will be at the vets Monday but in the meantime I'm having a panic. Made the mistake of googling oral tumours and have now scared myself to bits.

Apparently oral squamous cell carcinomas can metastasise fast (also they're prevalent in poodles apparently) and what with his compromised immune system (platelets low again this month) well... I'm reacting badly as usual!

He's fine in himself, eating, drinking, playing, just great really.

If any of you have heard of this or have experience of it I'd be grateful if you shared, whatever the outcome. I'm worried the vets won't want to operate anyway but I'll try and worry about that tomorrow.

Maybe it could be an injury??? Can't think how other than chomping dead things bones...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Although I don't know anything about Oral tumors don't completely panic just yet, take some reassurance that he is acting normal, and hang tight until Monday when the vet can look at him. I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

manxcat, prayers are with you and pushkin.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is more likely an infected and enlarged salival gland. However take him to the vet anyway. Best of British to you. PS. I was born in Stoke.
Eric


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I do this too, look everything up and find the worst case scenarios and scare myself to death! Take a deep breath and TRY not to think of it till the appointment. We will be wishing for the very best outcome!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> It is more likely an *infected and enlarged salival gland*. However take him to the vet anyway. Best of British to you. PS. I was born in Stoke.
> Eric


Oh yes! Thank you! Hadn't thought of that one. I do exactly what N2M says... go straight to worst-case scenario - think it's due to working in the trade so to speak with human patients.

Hmmm, more googling then...!

Stoke, eh?? Nottingham girl myself :wink:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't panic dear. Remember you didn't go to vet school. I wish I could have a dollar back for every time I panicked over something with an animal that I ended up feeling silly about after the vet visit.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

See - this is why I need you guys!! You keep me grounded!!

Problem with the salivary glad sounds way better than an scc... I'll go with that one for now :biggrin:

It's funny, but anything that happens to Pippin doesn't scare me particularly (well, except when she got run over but that was justified!), but the first little thing with Pushkin just sends me into panic mode.

I think it's because we didn't expect him to still be going now, and I really need him to carry on having a wonderful life 'cos he deserves it!

Sorry - I'm breathing again now...

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Try to stay away from Google and see what the vet says Monday. Always good to be aware of any changes in our pets. Hoping it's nothing. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Don't panic dear. Remember you didn't go to vet school. I wish I could have a dollar back for every time I panicked over something with an animal that I ended up feeling silly about after the vet visit.



I agree I panick as well, took new Cayenne as she was coughing, I had just turned the heat on the dust was bothering her, now run a humidifier, that was 148., same week took Bella for a not eating, 135. upset because of the new one Cayenne arriving. Next week teeth cleaned on Bella and Cayenne gets spayed, now that is necessary so I am looking at 259 and 209, but they are worth it. My dogs go the vets more than I to the doctors and I am old.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Easy to panic- they mean so much to us! Hoping it's something simple and the vet visit goes well Monday.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Your family needs a year of only good news! Hope this is something relatively minor. Hugs.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Sometimes growths are just there, benignly doing their thing.

Jupiter, my 13-year-old mini, has had growths on the side of his tongue for almost a year. The first time I saw it of course I was in a state. Then when he had his lipoma removed in May they did a dental and said the growths seemed OK.

I took him in two weeks ago for a senior check up and the vet looked at his mouth. She said she could smell his bad breath just walking in the room! I knew it was kind of stinky but guess I was inured to it.

We scheduled another dental. We did a lot of blood work to rule out kidney problems, etc. and these were negative. In the meantime I managed to stick my finger in his mouth and root around near these growths and seemed to pull out a bit of gunk. (Now of course he does lockjaw when I try to look in there!) I told the vet about this little clean out when I brought him in and she said definitely the breath was better. He passed his dental well. She said there was a spot on the growth that was inflamed but otherwise it seemed OK. They did find a small growth on his windpipe, but that's another story...

So you see, sometimes, these things just happen and it's really not serious at all! Do not worry, go to the vet, let it all be OK, and let us know!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am another one that jumps straight to worst case scenario - at least that way the visit to the vet is often a relief! I hope it proves to be something simple and non malignant - both you and Pushkin have had quite enough traumas this year!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

You are all right, but don't these things ALWAYS happen at weekends/holidays/late at night????????

Darned dogs!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Children usually have a potentially serious disease on a long weekend holiday.
Christmas eve half a dozen were admitted here. Made for a good hospital Christmas party. LOL
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep! Sophy nicked a tiny MandS mince pie on Christmas Eve - I was online hunting out emergency vets until my sister got out her scales, dissected a similar one, and proved that raisins etc in it could not have been sufficient to get half way to a toxic dose even for Sophy! I watched her like a hawk for 48 hours for any signs of kidney failure even so... And she was absolutely fine, of course.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When I look back upon my life with dogs, one of my wishes is that I could have back all of the time, angst, and money spent investigating health worries that turned out to be nothing!
The other thing that I realize looking back is that when there was REALLY something wrong, I did not have to search the internet, ask friends, wonder and debate - I absolutely 100 percent KNEW.
Now I try my very best to remember those lessons - I don't always succeed, but I really try to not to fall into old, costly (emotionally and financially) habits.
And I am proud to say that I recently resisted the urge to bring Timi in to be worked up for a possible foreign body ingestion (daily vomiting) and finally figured out that it was because she was not drinking enough water! I made and cancelled a Vet appointment for her twice! I was worried, but I kept reminding myself to pay attention to my instincts, and I just knew that she was a healthy dog, and The answer would be something small, not a serious illness, and I am very proud that I managed to resist the urge to go overboard!
Wishing you the same type of simple explanation!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lots of fingers crossed for your dear boy! I hope it's something they can deal with easily and that your worst fears turn into giggles of relief. I totally understand how easy it is to make the jump to worst case and do it myself. (((Hugs)))


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NO MORE GOOGLING FOR YOU UNTIL ' AFTER ' YOU SEE THE VET!!! ...............Fingers & toes all crossed that it is nothing!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And let this be a lesson... to me... :embarrassed2::shame:

The vet thinks he's either poked himself with something, or alternatively it is a swollen gland although his neck glands are fine.

Antibiotic jab and keep a watch on it for a week.

It was hard for her to see it as he was extremely uncooperative but she said it looked more like the a swollen tonsil type of mass (that type of look) but obviously not his tonsil of course! 

I promise not to google any more!! At least until AFTER getting a diagnosis!!

:doh:

We also had a chat about him generally - his platelets are down again, but we're going for quality of life now, not quantity, so aren't increasing the prednisolone again. He will stay on the current dose plus his other stuff and will be under close observation as usual. He's only just below normal (90 instead of 150 min) but we can live with that even if it means a shorter life for him. Don't want him going back to Steroid Zombie again - he's enjoying himself way too much for us to do that to him!!!

Next test mid-Jan so we will hope he maintains even if it is sub-normal. 

I'll try and get a video of him playing - it's a joy to see :biggrin:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well yeah for good news


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

How is Pippin coping with the mini whose not stupid any more?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad it wasn't a new big problem and kudos to you for having such a good attitude about quality and quantity!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What wonderful news! How we worry! One less thing to be concerned about. 

Hugs from Pericles, Jupiter and me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Manxcat* So very glad Pushkin dodged this bullet, at least. :elephant: About time his luck was on the up tick! :thumb: I like thinking of him having happy times. You too!:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whew! That_ IS _good news. That is the truth about googling. There are all kinds of things that can fit and they scare us to death. I'm really glad it's nothing. These types of things often are nothing but when you look at Google, it can over whelm you. Happy, happy dance!:dancing:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YES! I LOVE GOOD NEWS!!!!!!! Ok........2015 has got to be better for all I think!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So glad it turned out to be something minor- whew!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> How is Pippin coping with the mini whose not stupid any more?


Oh, she still considers him a sub-species... but he beats her to the toys sometimes and last night she actually gave him back his ball...!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not the BALL!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Not the BALL!!!!!


:biggrin:

Yep, we were shocked!!!


----------

